# Digit Store



## mehrotra.akash (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience ordering stuff from the digit store (Think Digit Magazine – Buy Digit Magazine | Magazines Shop Online In India.)

I had ordered the June issue on 16th June, but have not received it as yet , and neither have I received any mail regarding the shipping. I have only received the mail confirming my order has been received.
emails that i sent have not been replied to

any ideas guys??


----------

